# Thorichtys Ellioti



## Tabatha (Mar 4, 2008)

At the recent DRAS annual auction, I picked up a young Th. Ellioti. My tank is mainly peaceful South Americans; tetra, angelfish and Bolivian Rams.

Once again I've been reading conflicting information but one fact remains consistent; they tend to be hard on their mates to the point of killing them.

Would it be okay for this guy (don't know sex yet) to live alone in my 90g planted tank or should I find him a home where he can breed?

Many thanks,

Tabatha


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

They don't need to breed and a 90 Gal is plenty big enough to add some tank mates that would be compatible. As they get bigger, they get more pushy so you might be okay for a while but in the long run, I'd be worried about your other SA's.

Mine are not overly aggressive to other fish but they are very hard on their mates or any other similar species.

How big is it now??


----------



## Tabatha (Mar 4, 2008)

S/he's just a little guy, maybe an inch & 1/2? I'll take a look at the photos you PM'd me after work and let you know. BTW, do you find females less aggressive than males with other tank mates?

Thanks!

Tabatha


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

Doesn't seem to matter. Actually, you reminded me :wink:

I tried putting my 3" female in my 90 Gal at work with some Blue Dempsey and T. maculipinnis juvies I'm growing out. She quickly took a dislike to the biggest dempsey and laid a beating on him. I had to pull her back out or she would have killed it.


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

Females can be just as or more aggressive than the males.

I would recommend tankmates at the current young age as I have found that development with tank mates makes them more tolerable as the more aggressive fish becomes increasingly more powerful. Some schooly's up top and some cats.

Depending on the shape of the tank you have more than enough room for a breeding pair and tankmates.

90g, sounds like a nice tank how about some pics..? :dancing:


----------



## Tabatha (Mar 4, 2008)

Darn, may have to re-home her (I think it's a her) if she gets too aggressive with the current fish; angels, Bolivian rams, pearl gourami & tetras.

Here's my tank:










I've done a little re-scape but the wood is in the same place.

Tabatha


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

it will definitly beat up every fish in your tank when it gets bigger. All the fish you have aren't agressive or big enough to compete.


----------



## FiremouthShogun (Apr 26, 2006)

That is an excellent looking setup. Ty very much for sharing, I was very anxious to see it.

I however agree 100% with Metalhead re stocking... I think those are neons, they will be lunch.

Also do you have a top ?

:idea: I know..How about more tanks??!??


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a 3 inch female and a 4 inch male, and they have formed a pair and have 70+ fry within three weeks after introduction in the tank. Breeding is that easy.

This will mean that the Ellioti's will not be able to grow to their maximum size, so I think introducing a mate is a good idea.

Stories about them killing their mates are unknown to me. My local Cichlid store told me they're the most peaceful Thorichthys available and won't kill mates. As with every cichlid they need space and 90G should be enough.

They will probably use Tetras as food and Bolician Rams as toys, but re-stocking will be well worth it if you decide to add a mate. They're drop-dead gorgeous, especially during breeding.

Females usually have a black spot in the dorsal fin (not always!) and have a rounder body shape. So if she does have a black spot in the dorsal fin she's 100% certain female. Males have longer fins and a more elongated body shape and grow up to two inch larger.


----------



## MacFish (Jan 4, 2006)

> Stories about them killing their mates are unknown to me.


Not to me. I lost 2 females to their mates who got too pushy when breeding.



> My local Cichlid store told me they're the most peaceful Thorichthys available and won't kill mates.


Not the case. I've found them to be fairly peaceful with other species but extremely intolerant of their own kind.



> They will probably use Tetras as food


I had good luck with Serpae and Lemon Tetras. I tried swordtails but eventually, the Thorichthys killed them off as they were trying to poach fry.



> females usually have a black spot in the dorsal fin (not always!)


Actually, the spot in the dorsal is the rarity in T. ellioti ( aka maculipinis ). It is only a couple locations that the females have the spot. From what I have read and been told, the regions that express the spot are Rio Playa Vicente in the Papaloapan river system and certain areas in Rio San Juan Evangelista in the central and eastern Papaloapan.


----------



## cichlidiot75 (Feb 22, 2005)

Okay, apparently you've got some more experience than me :lol: Thanks a lot, this helps me out too. Also good to know that the spot in the dorsal fin is a rarity, I'm happy and lucky to own one then!


----------

